# Locked out of trailer tack room....now what?!



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I'd say you probably need a locksmith. If it were me, that's where I'd start.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Someone handy with tools can probably get in there for you. My husband got my trailer unlocked when it locked itself once. Also he has gotten into his shed when he accidentally locked the keys in the shed. And our neighbor called us to come break into his shed when he was on vacation and discovered his dog had snuck into his shed right before he left. A handy person can do it for you. Otherwise, you will need a locksmith.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd play it safe & call the locksmith.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

There is a company that makes keys for horse trailer. The number on the lock cylinder is the number that they need. I lost my keys and had to get replacements and then months later found my keys so now extras Yay. The company didn't make keys for my trailer but they easily directed me to who did. 

Let me find the website and I will post it. The keys are cheap but shipping was like 12 bucks so it would behoove you to get extras to make it worth the postage.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Or, you could haul your trailer to a locksmith to save on the call out fee.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Here is the website, give them a call. Take a picture of your lock cylinder and you can text it to them. They will be able to tell you if they can make the keys or direct you to who can.
https://www.horsetraileraccessoryst...r-Keys--Call-To-Order-844-296-5006_p_630.html

They were really nice people and very helpful to me. I had my replacement keys in less than a week.


----------



## gottaquarter (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you LoriF, I will definitely look into that!!!


----------

